# New therapist or not?



## kpx0 (Mar 12, 2012)

So I've had 7 sessions so far with my therapist, and I'm not getting anywhere. We haven't even started doing actual therapy he just asks me questions. Feels pointless. He often asks me things he's asked me several times before at earlier sessions. Like he doesn't even remember or write down the things I tell him. Really it feels like we're just going around in circles, talking about the same stuff every time. It doesn't help me at all. Haven't improved at all from going there. He has expressed himself that he can't really figure out what to do with me, but apparently he still wants to continue having me as a patient. I'm going to a therapy center associated with my university and they have several other therapists working there. I'm at the point where I'm seriously considering requesting a different therapist. My current one is a psychiatrist, and I've heard that they're not always the best when it comes to cognitive treatment, so I'm thinking about asking for a therapist who is a psychologist instead. 

So what do you think? Should I change my therapist or not?


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

When I was in college and went for help; I wish I had changed therapists. The therapist didn't have a clue what to do with me-but I continued with him and it got me nowhere. Try a new therapist. I finally tried another therapist now and it is like day and night. I now see how horrible the first therapist was-and that it was not only me causing therapy not to work. Good Luck!


----------



## kpx0 (Mar 12, 2012)

sickofshyness said:


> When I was in college and went for help; I wish I had changed therapists. The therapist didn't have a clue what to do with me-but I continued with him and it got me nowhere. Try a new therapist. I finally tried another therapist now and it is like day and night. I now see how horrible the first therapist was-and that it was not only me causing therapy not to work. Good Luck!


Okay thanks for replying. I was thinking that maybe 7 sessions wasn't at all enough to judge, but I guess it is.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

From I've learned, if you feel the therapist is not on the right track towards actually helping you with stuff, then try someone else. I think 7 sessions is enough to figure out what his style is like.

I've had my past therapist for 2 years, once a week. He would ask questions. He would ask about my past week & how it went. I had no idea what a therapist was _supposed_ to be like. I honestly thought he was a good therapist. It took me two bloody years to realize that he wasn't _doing_ anything with me. We never got anywhere with anything.

When I was in the hospital, & I met my assigned psychiatrist, I knew he was the one that had a chance in helping me. He had a private practice where he practiced psychodynamic therapy as well as psychiatry. I've only had 5 sessions so far & I feel we are on the right track. He doesn't ask me mindless questions. I actually feel as though we are addressing proper issues and he aids me in uncovering what needs attention.

Good proper therapists are hard to come by. My therapist is private, doesn't accept insurance & charges 175 an hour. But the thing is - he's good at his job. My past therapist, who sucked, cost me thousands. You might have to sift through a bunch of idiots who don't know "what to do with you", but you can eventually find someone who's knowledgeable about therapy. Don't waste your money on someone who asks questions and runs in circles with you.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

A good therapist doesn't waste time just asking the same questions and talking about the same things all the time. Have they advised you on making any changes to your lifestyle? Have they taught you methods to cope with your anxiety? Have they discussed medication (without forcing it on you)? Have they discussed getting you involved in any other programs (e.g. cbt, group therapy)? If not, then I think they are just wasting your time and money.


----------



## kpx0 (Mar 12, 2012)

It sounds like I've been wasting my time there considering the answers I've gotten. I haven't wasted any money though. As it is a therapy center associated to the education system, that isn't open to the public, it's for free.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

If you feel it doesn't help.. cancel it or try a referral.. I thought it was great the first few times.. but now these little 30 min sessions seem kind of pointless and will probably break it off after my next visit in a few weeks.. I will definitely continue to see my psychologist who works with me and my meds.. I don't see myself getting off them anytime soon as they are a HUGE HELP.... for me personally


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

I say switch especially because he said himself that he doesn't know what to do with you. That's pretty much all you need to hear. Like, end of story. I'm assuming he didn't also add, "but I will do some research and figure out a plan for you" or anything like that? If so, give him a chance. But it doesn't sound helpful for you so far, that's for sure. Rather frustrating, huh?


----------

